# Programs for drawing up designs.



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I've seen some nice looking 3D models on the site and wondered if autodesk inventor would do the job.

I use it in my school when I draw up my CAD work and I know how to dork it pretty well.

Just wanted to know if I'd need better software or if this would work.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

if you speak of Autodesk then I guess that if it is not good to draw a slingshot it is not good for anything. I want to say that as far as I remember that is a fully developed 3D, CAD etc. program which can be used for making literaly anything.

The point with these programs I think is not can they make something or not but do they do it user friendly, without much learning etc. In that sense I think that Google Sketchup is very intuitive and easy to learn.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

CadStd is a very simple and user friendly program. It's freeware, too.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

MS Paint works......just sayin'. I don't want 3d models of slingshots, I want slingshots. For that I need a template.....and for that, Paint. It's free, and you have probably been using it most of your life.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I use Autodesk Inventor in my study quite a lot. When I draw up a template/design I use it everytime. You won't need more. Besides the program is a bit overpowered for that kind of job, as you really don't need the capabilty of making 3d models.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jazz said:


> if you speak of Autodesk then I guess that if it is not good to draw a slingshot it is not good for anything. I want to say that as far as I remember that is a fully developed 3D, CAD etc. program which can be used for making literaly anything.


Autodesk is a company who produces MANY products. From CAD, to 3D to cinema quality 3D, physics simulation and CAM production plus MANY more. They are the leader in all these fields.

Want to design basic slingshot models, check out Autodesk Inventor. Want to make complex slingbows with pulleys, trigger mechanisms and moving parts, check out Autodesk Simulation 360. Want to go one step further and have it model you bands and ammo during flight, check out Autodesk Simulation Metaphysics.

I myself am more into modeling and producing life like renderings and animations of my designs so I use Autocad 3D Studio MAX.

Now the important part, Autodesk have made available ALL of their products to the student market, free of charge. Go to http://students.autodesk.com/, register and download any of the products you wish to use.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: nice shooters hrawk


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Which of them are just computer generated pictures? The middle one, I am pretty sure, but I can't really tell with the others ... amazing how far technology has progressed in the last few years!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

mopper said:


> Which of them are just computer generated pictures? The middle one, I am pretty sure, but I can't really tell with the others ... amazing how far technology has progressed in the last few years!


They all are.


----------

